# Product shot - camera body



## Don Kondra (May 10, 2013)

Greetings,

Needed some images for a "For Sale" ad.

Set up is a 4' octobox @ 4 o'clock high, 2' x 3' softbox on its side @ 8 o'clock low, light gray seamless.

E-5, 35-100mm @ 100mm.

Click on the picture for the rest of the images on Photobucket...





Cheers, Don


----------



## tirediron (May 11, 2013)

Good set Don!


----------



## Don Kondra (May 11, 2013)

Thanks John !

I'm quite pleased with the light from the octobox 

Cheers, Don


----------

